# Jordan river



## tmnorris (Sep 24, 2007)

Hello all,
Hey just wondering if anyone had any info on the jordan?? Thought about going up there next weekend. ( i know things can change here in michigan!!) 

Todd


----------



## gotoith (Sep 25, 2005)

Fished the lower jordan last weekend. Saw one other angler all day... He did not have any luck. I hooked two steelies on six hours fishing just above east jordan. No trout or other bites. Overall I was disappointed how slow it was. Hope that helps. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

The Jordan is a tough river to fish. I have done it, and I've caught some really nice fish. But, overall, my experiences with it have been much less successful than most of the other rivers I fish in the NLP. Which, is really frustrating for me because I grew up hunting that valley. And, in my opinion, that river and that valley are some of the if not the most stunning places in the NLP. Lots of character and lots of history.

For what its worth, I've seen some monsters in there, never caught one though. Its like genetically their brains are on a higher level than most other trout. I've always felt like the fish in that river almost laugh at you. 

I'm heading north tomorrow for a fly fishing seminar. I plan to hit the Jordan once if I have the time. I'll try to remember to post my results.


----------



## tmnorris (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info, and please if you do stop by the jordan, do post your results, i look forward to hearing about them!!


----------



## FlyFishMich (Oct 19, 2010)

I was there last weekend from Graves Crossing up. Water was almost opaque. Poor visibility. Found a couple nice holes and fished for about 4 hours and not even a look. 
So, I am not a pro or make a living fishing but overall I'd say it still needs some time for temps to come up and the mud/sand to settle a bit


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

The Jordan is a personal favorite - both for the fishing and the views. You can get some nice fish on the end of your line with a little perseverance, but getting them to hand is tougher. Lotta wood in that river! That wood makes wading it a challenge as well. But, what a valley!


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Brian Kozminski of www.truenorthtrout.com fishes the Jordan extensively.

A day with Brian and you will learn a lot about that challenging but beautiful and rewarding river.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I grew up in the Valley. My dad still fishes the lower stretches on a regular basis. He did take quite a few fish about a month ago. Including a big Hen around 12-13# he said. 

He said it was a bit slower this year. Its a natural run river and you don't see the quantity of fish that you would in the rivers that get planted on a regular basis.

I usually fish it quite a bit in the fall when I am up deer hunting. One thing that has really increased in the valley is bear. They really like the river and it's very common to see tracks. Last yearmy dad was fshing above Graves crossing and saw a track in the mud, thne noticed it was filling up with water. He decided to back off becasue he knew it was just in front of him.


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

I grew up in the graves crossing area. Used to fish it a lot and love the Jordan. I did the best with panther martins, crawlers, or salmon eggs. For steelies we used the same or hot n tots, wiggle warts or similar and would work them back into the holes/logs. Really wish it wasn't so far away so I could fish it again.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

MOTOMAN91 said:


> I grew up in the graves crossing area. Used to fish it a lot and love the Jordan. I did the best with panther martins, crawlers, or salmon eggs. For steelies we used the same or hot n tots, wiggle warts or similar and would work them back into the holes/logs. Really wish it wasn't so far away so I could fish it again.


I lived on Old State road for a while and the family farm is a mile from the river. I hunt that area the years I don't go out of state. I use to swim in the river during ho summers


----------



## tmnorris (Sep 24, 2007)

Well i am going to get up there hopefully in june and try it out, i got a few places to put in at in mind. Thanks to all the help and info on this river. Hopefully i can post a few pics afterwards!!


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

kingfisher 11 said:


> I lived on Old State road for a while and the family farm is a mile from the river. I hunt that area the years I don't go out of state. I use to swim in the river during ho summers


Yea, Me and my sister used to float through the tubes there on old rubber truck tubes, was fun but that water is cold! I spent hours and hours as a kid tromping up and down the river, i want to go again!


----------



## M. Tonello (Sep 20, 2002)

Kingfisher 11- FYI we do stock steelhead in the Jordan. 8-10k on an annual basis.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

M. Tonello said:


> Kingfisher 11- FYI we do stock steelhead in the Jordan. 8-10k on an annual basis.


That is good news. I use to fish it all winter long but it dropped off. My dad fished the Dock two days ago, no trout but they caught just about eveything else, walleye, pike, bullhead, sheephead and a bass. He will be glad to know fish are still being planted. I recall at one time I read the Jordan was going to be left alone with no plants and a return to is natural runs. Could of been just talking about salmon?


----------



## tmnorris (Sep 24, 2007)

Well with the rain, and cooler temps, i prob wont be heading north this weekend.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Well, I didn't make it to the Jordan. Fly fishing school took up a lot of time, and there were so many rivers close by we just couldn't make that far of a drive to the Jordan from where we were. Plus, temps were so cold the last few days, everything but steelhead were kind of dormant, plus no hatches over the last 3 days except for finally one last night.


----------

